# amp wire



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

i have a 1997 standard transmission 200sx and im trying to run my amp wire to the battery but i cant find a hole to get the wire to run from the battery to the amp under the passenger side chair.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You can do a few things. You can, cut a small hole in the carpet and run it under the carpet. Or you can, run it under the carpet to the center pillar, then run it under the running board to the kick panals then up to the firewall..


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

i drilled when my second system was installed, i had to b/c i got 4-gauge wire. When i had 8-gauge they slid it through some kinda hole by the passenger side floor board...


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

there are a couple of grommits on the passenger side you can poke through, just be careful not to sever wires, if your running 4 guage or higher you needed to drill your own hole, if you have an automatic there is always the place where the clutch pedal plate would be, did i say that right , i do this everyday at work so if you have anymore questions PM me.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

I ran 4 gauge wire from the engine through the side body panel, coming out by the door hing, feeding it through the rubber seal that others wires fit through, under the plastic wire covers all the way to the back seat.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*I want my car to catch on fire too!!!*



00sentra said:


> *I ran 4 gauge wire from the engine through the side body panel, coming out by the door hing, feeding it through the rubber seal that others wires fit through, under the plastic wire covers all the way to the back seat. *


I would seriously advise you to re-run your power wire. Not only is it extremely ghetto to run it through the way you described, but it could also catch your car on fire (I have been witness to this). I surely hope you have it fused properly, or one day...POOF your car may go up in flames...and I'd just hate to see that happen to a Nissan, a honda maybe, but not a sentra (just kidding).


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

its ran properly fused, with no chance of damaging the wire.....the way its sits theres no chance of damage on the plastic coat of the wire. Ive helped set up about 8 systems that way, the oldest being 3 years and still running, but if any of them catch fire I'll let you know to prove you were right.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

I never said you WOULD catch your car on fire...only that it was possible if not properly fused. It may work for you, but that doesn't change the fact that it is really ghetto to run the wire that way. That may just be my opinion...oh, no...it's also the opinion of just about every professional car audio installer out there.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

isn't there a way to feed it into the front fender (big hole by the battery)? or is that what 00sentra was talking about?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you have AC? If not(like me) I have about 3 holes in the firewall with rubber plugs in them that are there for the AC lines. These are perfect for running wires through. Make a small hole in them and they act just like a grommet. They are on the passenger side of the firewall. 2 are up high and next to each other, the other one is down low almost in a straight line from the two other ones. I am not sure if the lower one is an AC hole or if all Sentras have it. If so you are in luck, just go find it  
If not you can drill your fire wall, but be DAMN sure you know whats on the other side. I have succesfully drilled mine for my oil filter relocation kit.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

If you're careful not to damage existing wires, you can use the rubber grommet on the pass. side (height-wise) between the floorboard and the glovebox, on the firewall. Easiest to run the wire from the inside of the car out. I have 2-gauge power wire passing through there without a problem. And by the way, ANY wire looping from the engine bay to the inside of the car through a door hinge IS a fire hazard! No ifs, ands, or buts about it! Not sure if the above installer used that method or not. If not, sorry for the mistake. Just sounded that way to me.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

you know, let me first start by saying that my advice is not disrespect its advice, now let me say, please rerun that wire away from the door hinge, and i'd consider doing it to the other 8 systems you've run that way too, it might not catch on fire, but it could short out, and I've seen more then one door arch welded to the chasis because of this, it has to be pryed open with a crowbar, then agian i've seen this happen when no one stuck a grommet, strip caulk, silicon or some kindof protection around wires in a firewall so it's not like i'm pointing you out, it's just not safe, at my job if we do this, we risk getting fired automatically, at least put on probation, it's a liability and a big one at that for the company i work for, and can turn out to be a damage claim very easily, infact i rewired vehicles for free in fear of the job they did the first time, it's just not safe installer practices.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Amen to that!!!*

Not only is it a hazard...it is also very ghetto


----------

